# stormy day----    Bacon Wrapped Scallops-----  why not?



## miamirick (Sep 15, 2013)

too much rain to start any smoking,   so i gotta decide what to do with these scallops my brother dropped off for me?













DSC01760.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






(I'm turning the oven on)* KIller *is not happy about this at all!













DSC01761.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






 Why not make some bacon wrapped scallop cups to snack on during the Dolphin game?

Looks like i got the right ingredients!

*WHOOPS that is not the right ingredient shot!!!*







    but i like it!













DSC01763.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






that is the right one!   got MRS MiamiRick supervising in the background  













DSC01764.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






first off insert full slice of the bacon into the muffin pan and broil till about halfway cooked













DSC01765.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






then while that is in the broiler do a good pan sear on the scallops,  hot pan about 2 mins each side, (scallops are extra large so they are about 3/4 cooked now)

salt pepper and some old bay













DSC01768.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






take the bacon rings and wrap around the scallops and back into the muffin pan













DSC01769.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






I added some *red chile pepper jelly* on top,  not to hot and a nice little sweetness













DSC01770.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






then a nice hearty layer of seafood cheese spread, topped with* slap yo moma* seasoning, for the necessary heat needed













DSC01772.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






back into the oven an bake 400 at about 10 mins,  let that cheese melt and the scallops finish cooking while the bacon finishes off!   I need another glass of ingredient!!!

Time to eat!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   













DSC01774.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






can't look any prettier than that













DSC01775.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






another cut shot













DSC01776.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 15, 2013






Go Dolphins,    i don't know if you guys follow the dolphins but that *CALEB STURGIS* is gonna be a pro bowl kicker!!

thanks for looking


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow Rick those look and sound GREAT


----------



## driedstick (Sep 19, 2013)

Man them look great, nice job. Nice bro you have


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 19, 2013)

Love seafood any way any how!  Looks delish!

Kat


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 1, 2013)

WOW That look soooooooo good. wife saw it and say we have to try that...... but in the smoker. hehehe


----------



## hkinfl (Nov 8, 2013)

Going to try these this weekend! Looks excellent

Although the fruity drink in the Guinness glass is all kinds of wrong!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Nov 8, 2013)

I stink at cooking scallops. My wife and I love them but I always seem to overlook them. I should stop when I think they're ready but I always ask her and we end up cooking them a few more minutes and they are always tough. I can rock cooking any other kind of seafood you can think of but I stink with scallops. This looks good and fool proof though so we're going to give it a try.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 8, 2013)

Why on earth is this post in the side dish board.  Looks like a mighty fine main dish, especially if you chase it down with your beverage.  I might try this in the next couple days.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok so I did it, but I needed to add something else such as grilled artichokes:







Those scallops were simply unreal!   Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 9, 2013)

Damn. That looks good.  Nice touch with the artichokes


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice job to both of you! Great twist on the same old Scallops wrapped in Bacon...JJ


----------

